# ATV, DDE et HDMI ?



## Viclanel (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
Désolé pour ces questions d'un presque vieux qui ne maîtrise pas bien le monde informatique ses codes, ses langages etc...
Je souhaite acheter une Apple TV pour louer des films sur iTunes et regarder des films prêtés par des amis.
Je souhaite disposé les films prêtés sur mon DDE, est-ce que l'ATV pourra lire les fims sur le DDE ou faudra t'il que je les mette sur mon mon Mac et à quel endroit pour le slire avec l'ATV svp?
D'autre part question un peu naïve; pour relier l'ATV sur ma télé il faut un câble HDMI mais ce câble transporte t'il l'image et le son ou que l'image et un autre pour le son ?
Merci de votre compréhension et de votre aide.
Très bonne journée.


----------



## Viclanel (30 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'acheter le dernier compétence Mac où il y a un article sur l'Apple TV et la réponse à ma première questions; l'ATV ne lit que les vidéos qui sont sur iTunes.

Reste la réponse sur le câble HDMI, si quelqu'un a la gentillesse de m'y répondre, je suis preneur.
Merci et bonne soirée.


----------



## fanougym (30 Octobre 2010)

Salut, 

Un cable HDMI de bonne qualité véhiculera image ET son


----------



## Viclanel (30 Octobre 2010)

Parfait
Merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne.

Je finis de lire l'article sus nommé et je finaliserai ou pas mon achat.
Très bonne fin de semaine.


----------



## fanougym (30 Octobre 2010)

De rien !

Deux remarques cependant sur ton utilisation : 

 louer des films sur ATV2, pas de soucis, mais attention à avoir une connexion ADSL qui tienne la route si tu veux éviter des temps d'attentes astronomiques...

 utilises Handbrake (gratuit), ou Total média converter (payant) pour réencoder tes films, les mettre sur itunes pour pouvoir les voir depuis ton ATV


----------



## Viclanel (30 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ces remarques
Pour info ma vitesse, là où j'habite, mesurée par speedtest.net est de 5.16 Mbps, est-ce suffisant pour l'ATV ?
J'ai Handbrake pour convertir pour l'apple TV.

Merci encore


----------

